# Frozen Direct



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Usualy use Frozen Direct for rats but there site seems to have gone have they ceased trading?


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

not sure whats happened there but last time i ordered from them they were in a state of absolute disarray and the order was completely mucked up so maybe they were on the way out then


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

I had a similar experience with my last order but they seem to be up and running again now.


----------



## hefind (Feb 23, 2008)

have you tried livefoods direct?? Locusts Medium-Live Foods Direct UK


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

I might try them sometime although frozen direct are pretty well stocked since theyve come back online.


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

A & N Frozen Reptile Food


Excellent prices, good quality.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Dont they charge a high shipping cost though? I guess it would work out cheaper on a large order.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

Rico said:


> Dont they charge a high shipping cost though? I guess it would work out cheaper on a large order.


they do charge a highish shipping cost, its 20 quid, but i worked out the price of the same order from them, and frozen direct, and A&N won by miles!! there prices are very low, and the quality is the best i have ever seen! they all look like homebred mice!!


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> they do charge a highish shipping cost, its 20 quid, but i worked out the price of the same order from them, and frozen direct, and A&N won by miles!! there prices are very low, and the quality is the best i have ever seen! they all look like homebred mice!!


Thank you - much appreciated. :flrt:
They look like homebred mice beacause they are homebred mice - we dont buy any mice or rats in. That way we know what we are sending out and can make sure that you only get top quality.
Thanks again.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

californiankinglover said:


> they do charge a highish shipping cost, its 20 quid, but i worked out the price of the same order from them, and frozen direct, and A&N won by miles!! there prices are very low, and the quality is the best i have ever seen! they all look like homebred mice!!


in 100% agreement over this, the mice look unbelievably healthy (for dead ones :whistling2 and as though their deaths were thought out and considerate....... may sound odd but a bulk bag of twisted mice with limbs in other mices mouths and red stained eyes and mouths do upset me ......to get neat tidy clean mice was so refreshing  and the sizes and quality were spot on through the whole order (ranging from pinks to rat weaners)


----------

